# first and 2nd shearings...



## Southern by choice (Apr 9, 2013)

Did gwenn yesterday and Lil' Seh today.

Never sheared a sheep before.... technically I "clipped" them. I do not have my shearers yet and yesterday it was in the 70's and today 86!!!!!!!!!!! HOT!!!

FYI- I used my proffessional Osters that I used to show groom with... I used a 7F blade for those who might wants to know... I also had 3 blades to use and still ended up cleaning and oily all 3 blades once during the clipping. The wether really has a lot of lanolin. His wool was very different...IMO much better than the ewes. 

Gwen







I just did it in two sides..instead  of all one fleece






All done






New tail






Lil Seh






All done






Love his black spots





Notice Gwenns docked tail- Looks good and QUESTION- was the wethers tail broken at one time?






So I think I did a good job! It will be nice to get some real sheep shearers though.... I have a whole year so this will do.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 9, 2013)

They look fantastic! So even and smooth. I always wondered if clippers would work on sheep. Jacob fleece can be rough on sheep shears so I'm not surprised you had to keep changing the blade. They are very good looking sheep. Its funny they both have a tiny eye patch on the same eye 

Hard to say about the tail but its certainly possible. Those long silly tails get in to all sorts of trouble.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 9, 2013)

Great job!

I wouldn't say his tail was broken. I've noticed that the older that lambs get the kinkier their tails get. The oldest tails I've seen where at 4 weeks and they were pretty crooked


----------



## secuono (Apr 9, 2013)

Howd you make that head gate and can a polled sheep be put in one?


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 9, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> Howd you make that head gate and can a polled sheep be put in one?


Check out some of these - http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&....6j4.10.0.ckwqrh..0.0...1.1.8.img.xGETEaDF7nY

Ours uses a chain behind their head to keep their chins to the "cup" like this http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&....8.img.xGETEaDF7nY#biv=i|42;d|qF9htE9ENTuylM:


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 9, 2013)

They look really good--their health and their new haircut!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 10, 2013)

You did GREAT!!!!!   And your sheepies are beautiful


----------

